# Nix los?



## Chrissler (12. Februar 2009)

Hiho

Ich bin ehmalgier 414 Kämpfer und auch pre oder futzi habe den ersten mon gespielt und bin jetzt wieder aktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wollte mal so rumfragen da ich im moment auf Averland spiele wie es auf den anderen Servern so aussieht da ja überall Niedrig steht

vorallemdingen die RP server interessieren mich ob da noch so was geht oder nur noch gaaanz selten, weil ich ja eben schon lange nicht mehr da war ^^

Bedanke mich schonmal für Hilfe falls welche kommt ^^

greetz


----------



## patrick02 (12. Februar 2009)

Chrissler schrieb:


> Hiho
> 
> Ich bin ehmalgier 414 Kämpfer und auch pre oder futzi habe den ersten mon gespielt und bin jetzt wieder aktiv
> 
> ...



Ich würde dir helgart empfehlen! Da ist ab T2 immer was los(egal ob order oder destro) Es ist relativ ausgeglichen! 
Ich spiele da Order und bin sher zufrieden! 

Viel spaß!


----------



## Prometx (12. Februar 2009)

Die Server sind 1. Nicht alle auf niedrig,sondern meistens auf mittel und 2. ist das so weil sie die serverkapazität erhöht haben!
Natürlich spielen auch n bisschen weniger als im 1. Monat aber die Zahl steigt wieder!


----------



## DerTingel (12. Februar 2009)

Chrissler schrieb:


> Hiho
> 
> Ich bin ehmalgier 414 Kämpfer und auch pre oder futzi habe den ersten mon gespielt und bin jetzt wieder aktiv
> 
> ...



das niedrig hat nichts zu bedeuten. sie haben die serverkapazität mindestens einmal raufgesetzt. was früher mittel war, ist nun niedrig. 
averland ist eigentlich ein sehr gut besuchter server, der auch noch relativ ausgeglichen ist. 
mit rp servern kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber nach dem, was man so liest, sind dort nicht so viele spieler, dafür ists wohl eine sehr eng zusammengewachsene truppe. wobei diese aussage wirklich nur auf hören sagen basiert. 
und um nochma genauer antworten zu können, was meinst du mit "ob da noch so was geht oder nur noch gaaanz selten"? 
mfg


----------



## Elandor1 (12. Februar 2009)

also ich würd auch sagen dass allgemein gesehen schon was los, ist, würd aber sicherheitshalber doch auf einen server gehen, die oben genannt worden


----------



## Chrissler (12. Februar 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> und um nochma genauer antworten zu können, was meinst du mit "ob da noch so was geht oder nur noch gaaanz selten"?
> mfg



naja damals im ersten monat war da nicht viel los vlt. alle 20 min ein sz will dann da eigentlich garnicht wissen wie es dort nu aussieht nette leute waren da schon immer das wusste ich auch dachte das vlt. noch ein RPler hier im Forum aktiv ist könnte ja ein wenig auskunft geben...

ansonsten wechsle ich wohl von Averland weg (hasse das geganke) und suche mir ein normalen Server ob nu Order oder Destro weiß ich noch nicht will ja unbedingt demnächst den Spaltaaaa Ork ausproben

ansonsten danke für die info wusste nicht das die Serverpopulation angehoben wurde habe mich schon gewunder selbst bei "nur" 300K abos müsste da doch ein wenig mehr los sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sonst irgendein guten Servertyp wo ab T2 was los ist egal Destro oder Order


----------



## the51ststate (12. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie es auf den andren Servern aussieht, aber auf Middenland ist leider nich viel los. Dir Order hält sich sehr zurück, nur in Szenarien machen sie was und deffen die Angriffe auf Burgen der Destros, sonst machen die eigentliuch iwie nichts. (Finde ich schade würd gern Action haben)

@Der Tingel

Ähm dien Signatur kann NICHT stimmen, wenn selbst die WAR mitarbeiter sagen, das noch auf KEINEM europäischen Server eine Hauptstadt erfolgreich erobert wurde... Klar es waren schon häufiger mal welche drin, aber erobert...noch NIE (laut Aussage eines Mitarbeiters beim letzten Interview ca. vor ner Woche)


----------



## MoVedder (12. Februar 2009)

Wann genau sollen die 2 neuen Klassen eingeführt werden?

mfG


----------



## Geige (12. Februar 2009)

n genaues datum gibt es nicht aber ich denke es wird iwann im März sein!


----------



## Ragnatazz (12. Februar 2009)

für rp ist HUSS die richtige wahl


----------



## Mindphreaker (12. Februar 2009)

Chrissler schrieb:


> alle 20 min ein sz



Also Abends auf Averland wirst du sicher nicht 20 Minuten auf ein Szenario warten. ^^
Geht eigentlich immer sehr schnell was auf, auch große Szenarien mit 24 Leuten.


----------



## Peithon (12. Februar 2009)

the51ststate schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie es auf den andren Servern aussieht, aber auf Middenland ist leider nich viel los. Dir Order hält sich sehr zurück, nur in Szenarien machen sie was und deffen die Angriffe auf Burgen der Destros, sonst machen die eigentliuch iwie nichts. (Finde ich schade würd gern Action haben)
> 
> @Der Tingel
> 
> Ähm dien Signatur kann NICHT stimmen, wenn selbst die WAR mitarbeiter sagen, das noch auf KEINEM europäischen Server eine Hauptstadt erfolgreich erobert wurde... Klar es waren schon häufiger mal welche drin, aber erobert...noch NIE (laut Aussage eines Mitarbeiters beim letzten Interview ca. vor ner Woche)



Soweit ich das mitbekommen hat die Zerstörung auf Middenland die Tore zu Altdorf aufbekommen. Für den Königskampf braucht man ja erst die entsprechende Ausrüstung. Ein Erfolgreicher Abschluss der Kampange dürfte daher auch erst gegen April möglich sein. Wenn du Action haben willst solltest du wohl die Seiten wechseln. Middenland hat viel zu viele Zerstörungsspieler und viel zu wenig Ordnungsspieler.


----------



## Argell (12. Februar 2009)

also ich kann dir Averland empfehlen =) 


heut gings paar Stunden richtig geil ab =) btw immernoch 

und vorallem ich bin Ordler =) und wir ham heut geil gelocked und so =) 


langsam machts richtig geil spass weil alles schön ausgeglichen ist =) die destros sind auch nich mehr so in überzahl aber ein bissel schon 
aber Klasse statt Masse <33

greetts


----------



## Chrissler (12. Februar 2009)

Argell schrieb:


> also ich kann dir Averland empfehlen =)
> 
> 
> heut gings paar Stunden richtig geil ab =) btw immernoch
> ...



bin ja auf Averland im T2 gerade nur mich nervst an das ich dort zumindest im moment der Naselang hingerichtet werde von Hexenkriegerinen (spiele nen Hexenjäger)

und jedesmal erstmal rumheulen und dann wieder gegner suchen habe ich auhc keine lust aber stimmt schon auf Averland ist sogar schon im T1 verdammt viel los ^^

naja bedanke mich dann schonmal für die infos usw. denke mal das ich wohl doch auf Averland bleiben werde oder kennt noch jemand nen Core server wo man als order spass hat... sprich nicht hoffnungslos unterlegen


----------



## Diven (12. Februar 2009)

Mindphreaker schrieb:


> Also Abends auf Averland wirst du sicher nicht 20 Minuten auf ein Szenario warten. ^^
> Geht eigentlich immer sehr schnell was auf, auch große Szenarien mit 24 Leuten.


stimmt man wartet eher 30  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als destro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



=> gogo need more order


----------



## Beastus (13. Februar 2009)

Averland , werte destro's könnt ihr mir mal erklären wo ihr in den Letzten Tagen diese Massen an Spielern hernehmt ?
Wir sind es ja gewohnt fast überrannt zu werden aber so ist es echt demotivierend. Gestern und Heute 1 1/2 Kt's deffen ne Burg da kommt die Rote Welle vor den Toren gings ja noch, aber drinnen, beim zweiten Mal hab ich auf die Uhr geschaut 20 sek. bis alle down waren. Wo habt ihr diese Massen her ? Habt ihr ne neue heimliche Zuchtstation ? Ein Bw der sich eigentlich über frisch gebratenes Freut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorgak (13. Februar 2009)

Averland: Szenarien gehen schnell auf, im ORvR ist meistens  auch was los. Passiert nur regelmäßig das dir nen Gegner aus nem höheren T-Gebiet auf die Birne haut ;-).

Carroburg: Relativ ausgeglichene Seiten, Szenarien gehen auf (Core Server) ! Empfehlenswert.

Helmgart: kann ich weniger empfehlen.


----------



## Rayon (13. Februar 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Helmgart: kann ich weniger empfehlen.


Begründung fehlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (13. Februar 2009)

Schon ich wüsste zugernewas an Helmgart so schlecht sein soll? Wenn du auf Helmgart ärger suchtst dann findest du ihn auch ^^


----------



## Maguerita (13. Februar 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Begründung fehlt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Begründung würde mich auch interessieren. Gerade dort ist die Ordnung nicht hoffnungslos unterlegen *kichertleise*.


----------



## Mikehoof (13. Februar 2009)

Also zum Thema nix los kann ich folgendes sagen.... Ich habe gerade mit einem Freund auf Hergig zusammen eine Runi/BW Kombo hochgespielt und in jedem Tier gingen die Szenarios gut auf.

Gestern Abend um 23.40 Uhr waren die Server Hergig, Averland, Carroburg, Erengrad und Helmgart noch bei einer Mittel/Mittel Auslastung also zumindest auf diesen Servern keine Spur von "Nix los?".


----------



## Ohties (13. Februar 2009)

huss kann ich empfehlen. 
weiss nicht wie es momentan in t1-t3 aussieht, habe aber durch twinken/gilde den eindruck, geht ganz gut was. im t4 ist definitiv einiges los und die community ist eine der besten die ich seit jahren erlebt habe, sowohl in bezug auf RP als auch höflichkeit und "reife". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith: aber keine ahnung was SZs angeht, dieser instanzierte kram ist nichts für mich.


----------



## Vulcania Weißglut (13. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, ob Du dich schon entschieden hast, aber HELMGART (und nicht den ganzen Müll den andere draus gemacht haben) ist eine sehr gute Wahl. 
Szenarien gehen im Schnitt alle 5-7 Minuten auf. T3 + T4 Gebiete sind quasi dauerbelagert. 
Es steht 1:1 was Festungseroberungen angeht.
Es gibt täglich mindestens einen Zerg (Ordnung) der sich durch die einzelnen T4 Gebiete Prügelt.

Also, wie auch immer Du dich entscheiden wirst, viel Spaß bei WAR! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





P.S.: Bitteversuchtdochmalmitsatzzeichenzuarbeitendennesistverdammtschwerbeieinigenthr
eadsdensinnzuerahnen! Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kopfabdunoob (13. Februar 2009)

Prometx schrieb:


> Natürlich spielen auch n bisschen weniger als im 1. Monat aber die Zahl steigt wieder!



Woher weisst du, dass die Zahlen wieder steigen? WAR ist meinen Augen eher am sterben, da überall die Auslastung niedrig ist und viele die Gilden und das Spiel verlassen haben. 

Du solltest nicht alles schönreden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (13. Februar 2009)

jaa und WoW stirbt auch und Lotro sowiso und Aoc auch und Eve Online erst recht ...

jeder stirbt irgentwann mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du sollst nicht alles schlechtreden ( außerdem scheinst ja nich sehr lang WAR gespielt zu haben )

ach ja und Helmgart kann ich auch empfehlen is eigentlich immer i-wo was los im t4 ( in niedrigeren gebieten nichmehr so sehr ) und Ordler und Destros scheinen fast gleichgut zu sein ( nur das viele destros anscheinend abends länger spielen und morgens viel rot zu sehen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Derrania (13. Februar 2009)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Woher weisst du, dass die Zahlen wieder steigen? WAR ist meinen Augen eher am sterben, da überall die Auslastung niedrig ist und viele die Gilden und das Spiel verlassen haben.
> Du solltest nicht alles schönreden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also wir können uns auf Erengrad nicht über niedrige Auslastung beschweren .. ka wo Du das her hast


----------



## MHGCFR (13. Februar 2009)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Woher weisst du, dass die Zahlen wieder steigen? WAR ist meinen Augen eher am sterben, da überall die Auslastung niedrig ist und viele die Gilden und das Spiel verlassen haben.
> 
> Du solltest nicht alles schönreden.
> 
> ...


Die Auslastung ist niedrig, weil die Kapazitäten der Server erhöht wurden. Was früher "voll" war, ist heute vielleicht "mittel". Viele Server sind auf "mittel", was allerdings auch gut so ist. Ich möchte mir gar nicht vorstellen, was los wäre, wenn z.B. Erengrad eine "hohe" Bevölkerung hätte. Gestern war in der Chaoswüste schon so viel los, dass man mehrere Bildschirme weit nur noch Gegner gesehen hat. Deshalb von meiner Seite: Bezüglich Open-RvR-Beteiligung ist meines Erachtens alles bestens.


----------



## Mikehoof (13. Februar 2009)

Man Leute die Auslastung ist NICHT auf niedrig zumindest nicht auf den 5 Servern die ich oben schon geschrieben habe.
Außerdem bleibt die Spielerzahl mindestens konstant.



> Woher weisst du, dass die Zahlen wieder steigen? WAR ist meinen Augen eher am sterben, da überall die Auslastung niedrig ist und viele die Gilden und das Spiel verlassen haben.
> 
> Du solltest nicht alles schönreden.



Da sieht man das du keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## Maguerita (13. Februar 2009)

Vulcania schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob Du dich schon entschieden hast, aber HELMGART (und nicht den ganzen Müll den andere draus gemacht haben) ist eine sehr gute Wahl.
> 
> Es steht 1:1 was Festungseroberungen angeht.




2:1 für die Ordnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (13. Februar 2009)

oh ja habs gestern im TS mitbekommen ^^

strengt euch mal an Mädels ( Destros)! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (13. Februar 2009)

MHGCFR schrieb:


> Die Auslastung ist niedrig, weil die Kapazitäten der Server erhöht wurden. Was früher "voll" war, ist heute vielleicht "mittel". Viele Server sind auf "mittel", was allerdings auch gut so ist. Ich möchte mir gar nicht vorstellen, was los wäre, wenn z.B. Erengrad eine "hohe" Bevölkerung hätte. Gestern war in der Chaoswüste schon so viel los, dass man mehrere Bildschirme weit nur noch Gegner gesehen hat. Deshalb von meiner Seite: Bezüglich Open-RvR-Beteiligung ist meines Erachtens alles bestens.



Ne, die Auslastung ist niedrig, weil 2/3 der Spieler WAR verlassen haben. Das sind Fakten. Also selbst wenn die Kapazitäten erhöht wurden, ist der Hauptgrund, das von 900.000 Spielern nur noch 300.000 da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem stirbt war auf keinen Fall, 300.000 Spieler + Russland + Asien sind sehr gut. Wenn WAR stirbt, was ist dann mit AoC, EQ2, HDRO, Chronicles of Spellborn, usw.?

300.000 in EU / US ist ein Topwert, Blizzards Zahlen interessieren mich nicht, die sind in ihrer eigenen Liga, wie bei Diablo, WC, SC. Das zählt für mich gar nicht, was die da machen, denn wenn man diese Zahlen als Maßstab nimmt, gibt es:

- Kein gutes RTS
- Kein gutes Action RPG
- Kein gutes MMORPG

Da Blizzard in diesen 3 Genres die anderen Mitstreiter um ein Vielfaches übertrumpft, was Spielerzahlen angeht.


----------



## DerTingel (13. Februar 2009)

kopfab trollt hier wieder rum, weil er keine freunde hat und erst recht keinen spaß. der kleine grinch.
naja, nur nochmal zum kommentar, dass man auf orvr servern gegankt wird, dass kann ich garnicht bestätigen. erstens lohnt es sich garnicht, zweitens dauert es auch noch endlos lange. 
mfg


----------



## Ascían (13. Februar 2009)

Lass dich doch mal umhaun Tingel, und kick mich net immer weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTingel (13. Februar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Lass dich doch mal umhaun Tingel, und kick mich net immer weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nene. mit meiner jetzigen skillung hab ich keine chance gegen dich. was soll ich mich da auf ein duell einlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will dir ja keine rufpunkte schenken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber hartnäckig biste, das muss man dir lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## Omidas (13. Februar 2009)

Maguerita schrieb:


> 2:1 für die Ordnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würde sogar sagen 2,9999999999999:1 für die Ordnung. Das gestern war nicht mehr
normal mit der Chaoswüste. Das hätte mindestens ein 10000%iger Zonenlock sein
müssen mit anschliessender 3ten Festung. 

Aber ich schweife ab. Helmgart wäre wirklich ne gute Wahl und nachdem gestrigen
Tag, würde ich meine Meinung sogar ändern. 
Ja wäre wirklich nett, wenn da noch ein paar Opferlämmer .... ääääh Destros nach
Helmgart kommen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazril (13. Februar 2009)

Ich spiele auf dem Server Hergig und da ist es finde ich auch recht ausgeglichen. Im ORvR und auch in den SC macht schon spass und gut was los ist da auch. 

[DE] Hergig ? auf jedenfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja falls mal jemand auf Hergig Destro anfängt gerne bei mir melden unsere Gilde sucht noch aktive Member 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ingame ist der gleiche name wie hier im Forum


----------



## siberian (13. Februar 2009)

@kopfabdunoob: Freue mich auf die offiziellen WAR Foren, wo dann nur noch Leute posten dürfen, die auch einen aktiven WAR Account haben.


----------



## Coetzee (13. Februar 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Ja wäre wirklich nett, wenn da noch ein paar Opferlämmer .... ääääh Destros nach
> Helmgart kommen würden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja ich hab mehr mit CTDs zu kämpfen als mit der Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber du hast Recht. Ich bin relativ frisch im T3 und die letzten Abende haben 2 Kollegen und ich verzweifelt nach weiteren Gitz gesucht ...


----------



## Zarintosch (13. Februar 2009)

Jo, Hergig ist nice, obwohl Destro noch die Oberhand hat. Wundert mich dass der Server so selten angesprochen wird. 
Tjo, ich hab meinen Ordertwink auf Helmgart gemacht, allerdings einfach so ohne Grund. Wenn Order da so viel ist werde ich dann wohl mal nen anderen Server nehmen.

Im Allgemeinen wäre es sehr schön wenn die neuen Leute ihre Chars nicht bei der stärkeren Seite anfangen, auf lange sicht könnte das nämlich DER Grund werden weshalb war dann doch tot gehen könnte. Also: als Destro empfehle ich Helmgart, als Order Hergig.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Februar 2009)

Destro mag auf Hergig leicht überlegen sein, aber letzten Mittwoch kam mir das Spielerverhältnis doch recht ausgeglichen vor. Wir waren 3 Destro und der Gegner 3-4 KT Order (Kadrintal, Donnerberg... die Betroffenen werden schon wissen was gemeint ist, gz an dieser Stelle an unsere Ordnung, war richtig toll was da am Mittwoch abging und ich hab schön viel RP bekommen für eure Köpfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## MacJunkie79 (14. Februar 2009)

zu Huss: Also ich spiele dort gerade im T1 Gebiet und wenn am Abend mal zwei Szenarios aufgehen ist das viel. Zumindest im T1-Gebiet ist man häufig alleine unterwegs, was für ÖPs nicht prickelnd ist, aber wenigstens hat man auch seine Ruhe. Wenn man z.B. in Altdorf jemanden anspricht, dann geht es immer höflich zu.

Zu den Spielerzahlen: Mythic hat's doch erst veröffentlicht. 300.000 aktive Spieler in Amerika und Europa. Wenn man sich nun die Zahlen davor ansieht, sieht man die fallende Tendenz. 1.200.000 Starterpakete verkauft - 800.000 aktive Spieler nach dem Probemonat - 300.000 jetzt. Wenn der Trend so weitergeht, dann spielt WAR Ende nächstes Quartal niemand mehr. Das ist kein Mißmachen oder Heulen, dass ist faktisches interpretieren der Zahlen. Ich denke - und hoffe, dass es sich bei 300.000 fängt und dann langsam wieder anzieht. Spätestens dann, wenn der WoW-Addon-Content ausgelullert ist - also spätestens in 3-6 Monaten.

RvR- oder PvP-lastige Spiele leben halt von den Spielerzahlen. Ab einer gewissen Untergrenze macht's den Verbleibenden auch keinen Spass mehr und die Todesspirale beginnt.

FÜLLLLTT DIE SEERRRVVERRR :-)


----------



## Peithon (14. Februar 2009)

Bei dieser Unterhaltung kommen bei mir Erinnerung meiner Kindheit auf: "Der Bauer in unserer Nähe hat aber einen viel größeren Trecker, als der, der neben euch wohnt."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Averland 4 the win.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disasterio (14. Februar 2009)

Kann nur Erengrad empfelen , innerhalb einer Woche standen Order und Destro vor den Hauptstätten.


----------



## Wamboland (14. Februar 2009)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> zu Huss: Also ich spiele dort gerade im T1 Gebiet und wenn am Abend mal zwei Szenarios aufgehen ist das viel. Zumindest im T1-Gebiet ist man häufig alleine unterwegs, was für ÖPs nicht prickelnd ist, aber wenigstens hat man auch seine Ruhe. Wenn man z.B. in Altdorf jemanden anspricht, dann geht es immer höflich zu.
> 
> Zu den Spielerzahlen: Mythic hat's doch erst veröffentlicht. 300.000 aktive Spieler in Amerika und Europa. Wenn man sich nun die Zahlen davor ansieht, sieht man die fallende Tendenz. 1.200.000 Starterpakete verkauft - 800.000 aktive Spieler nach dem Probemonat - 300.000 jetzt. Wenn der Trend so weitergeht, dann spielt WAR Ende nächstes Quartal niemand mehr. Das ist kein Mißmachen oder Heulen, dass ist faktisches interpretieren der Zahlen. Ich denke - und hoffe, dass es sich bei 300.000 fängt und dann langsam wieder anzieht. Spätestens dann, wenn der WoW-Addon-Content ausgelullert ist - also spätestens in 3-6 Monaten.
> 
> ...



Nee, die Leute interpretieren die Zahlen nur meistens faktisch falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Es wurden 1,2 Mio. Boxen an den Handel versendet, das bedeutet nicht das diese gekauft wurden
2. Haben das Spiel 750.000 registriert, sprich den Freimonat aktiviert. 
3. Bedeutet das, das die Zahl der ABONENNTEN von 0 auf 300.000 gestiegen ist.

Daher kann man wenn man diese 3 Zahlenwerte zur Hand nimmt (die einzigen offiziellen die wir haben) nicht von einem Rückgang sprechen, wenn dann kann man kritisieren das von den 750k Käufern nur 300k ein Abo abgeschlossen haben, aber das finde ich keinen schlechten Wert. 

Wenn das nächste mal Zahlen der Subscriber veröffentlicht werde, dann kann man auch von einer Veränderung des Wertes sprechen, aber bislang geht das eigentlich nicht, denn die 300k ist der erste Wert den wir haben was die Subs angeht. 


Wenn ich von Carroburg lese das die ihre Zone mit 1400 Spieler abgeschossen haben oder wir uns nun schon fast jeden Abend auf Helmgart mit 300-500 Leuten im Burgen hauen, dann muss ich aber auch sagen "Wen interessierts? Ist doch genug los!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (14. Februar 2009)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Wenn ich von Carroburg lese das die ihre Zone mit 1400 Spieler abgeschossen haben oder wir uns nun schon fast jeden Abend auf Helmgart mit 300-500 Leuten im Burgen hauen, dann muss ich aber auch sagen "Wen interessierts? Ist doch genug los!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja wenn auf Helmgart zur Prime Time "nur" 500 Leute im T4 um Burgen kämpfen ist das eigentlich wenig, für mich war es immer so, dass ich auf einem vollen Server in einem MMORPG mindestens 2000 Spieler erwarte, ob nun in T1-T3 1500 andere Leute sind?

Jeder Server kann paar Spieler mehr vertragen. Natürlich sind Erengrad, Helmgart und Carroburg gut gefüllt, und es ist einiges los. ABER mehr wäre auch nicht schlecht. Da ist definitiv noch Luft nach oben.


----------



## Shagkul (14. Februar 2009)

Antwortet doch nicht auf so Kommentare wie von Kopfabdunoob….. Das ist reine Provokation, sonst nichts. Ist immer das gleiche was diese Leute einem hinklatschen… 

Ich verstehe ehrlich nicht, warum einige dieser selbsternannten “Gourmet”-Kritiker, wie es hier einige bekannte Namen gibt, nicht schon lange rausgeworfen wurden. Selbst ohne das sie beleidigen…

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass sie hier die WAR Spieler mit ihren “unantastbaren” Ansichten Dauernerven.

Ich nehme gerne das Beispiel mit den Briefmarkensammeln, nur weil ich es langweilig, schlecht oder sogar dämlich finde, gehe ich nicht in ein Forum wo sich über Briefmarken unterhalten wird und drücke es den Leuten tausendmal und ununterbrochen rein.

Es geht ihnen hier doch nur offensichtlich darum, die Leute immer wieder mit ihren gleichen negativen und fest einstudierten Kommentaren zu belästigen.

Zum Thema:
Also Helmgard macht mir wirklich Spaß, da sich wirklich immer etwas ergibt und auf beiden Seiten viel geboten ist. Nur wie glaube ich schon mal erwähnt, Destros schlafen scheinbar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Maguerita (15. Februar 2009)

Zarintosch schrieb:


> Jo, Hergig ist nice, obwohl Destro noch die Oberhand hat. Wundert mich dass der Server so selten angesprochen wird.
> Tjo, ich hab meinen Ordertwink auf Helmgart gemacht, allerdings einfach so ohne Grund. Wenn Order da so viel ist werde ich dann wohl mal nen anderen Server nehmen.
> 
> Im Allgemeinen wäre es sehr schön wenn die neuen Leute ihre Chars nicht bei der stärkeren Seite anfangen, auf lange sicht könnte das nämlich DER Grund werden weshalb war dann doch tot gehen könnte. Also: als Destro empfehle ich Helmgart, als Order Hergig.




Helmgart ist ausgeglichen, die Masse schwankt nur ab und zu, weil sehr viele etwas älter sind und sich noch nebenbei um Familie, Privatleben und Beruf kümmern. Erst gestern hatte die Zerstörung mehrmals an der Menschenfestung angeklopft, allerdings ohne richtigen Erfolg. Deswegen sage ich, Helmgart kann auf beiden Seiten neue Mitspieler gebrauchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Lorghi (15. Februar 2009)

Meines Wissens nach schwankt diese "Niedrig....Mittel....Hoch" Anzeige im Laufe des Tages. Logische Schlussfolgerung: Die Werte beziehen sich auf die Menge an Spielern, die im Moment tatsächlich online sind. Also sind sie mal überhaupt nicht aussagekräftig, es sei denn man beobachtet die Anzeige mehrere Wochen rund um die Uhr & errechnet dann einen Durchschnitt!


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (15. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch vor kurzem wieder eingestiegen und zocke auch auf Averland und bin begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Szenario geht schnell auf und überall sind Leute. Es ist nicht überfüllt, aber auch nicht zu leer, perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddin123 (15. Februar 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Würde sogar sagen 2,9999999999999:1 für die Ordnung. Das gestern war nicht mehr
> normal mit der Chaoswüste. Das hätte mindestens ein 10000%iger Zonenlock sein
> müssen mit anschliessender 3ten Festung.
> 
> ...


war bei uns vorgestern so, dass uns destros ein lock in reikland angezeigt wurde... also wir alle nach reikwald um dan zu merken das wir ja doch nicht gelockt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und selbst wenn du ne festung angreifst heißt das nicht, dass du sie auch eroberst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## warri22 (17. Februar 2009)

Bei WAR ist wirklich nix mehr los. Alles tote Hose und überall leere Server. 

Es gibt aber auch noch ein paar Server, die nun etwas mehr Population haben. Diese Server stürzen aber regelmäßig ab und die Spieler sind total frustriert. Dann kündigen diese den Account und kehren den MMOs den Rücken zu oder gehen zu Wow zurück. Die schlechte Qualität hat sehr viel dazu beigetragen, dass WAR chancenlos auf dem MMO-Markt ist. 

Traurig aber wahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (17. Februar 2009)

Oje warri22, deine Ahnung vom Spiel war ja genauso schlecht wie dein Flameversuch.


----------



## Florreng (17. Februar 2009)

warri22 schrieb:


> Bei WAR ist wirklich nix mehr los. Alles tote Hose und überall leere Server.
> 
> Es gibt aber auch noch ein paar Server, die nun etwas mehr Population haben. Diese Server stürzen aber regelmäßig ab und die Spieler sind total frustriert. Dann kündigen diese den Account und kehren den MMOs den Rücken zu oder gehen zu Wow zurück. Die schlechte Qualität hat sehr viel dazu beigetragen, dass WAR chancenlos auf dem MMO-Markt ist.
> 
> ...



Selten so gelacht.....was für ein Mist. Aber bei dir kann man sicher sein, dass du die letzte Zeit nicht gezockt hast, sonst hättest wenigstens ein Fünkchen Ahnung wovon du redest^^

Bist bestimmt heute mit dem falschen Fuss aufgestanden und musst irgendwo deine Scheiß Laune auslassen.....hehehehehehehe, nochmal danke für den Lacher und nen wunderschönen Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Des@teur (17. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich Posts wie von Warri22 lese, dann freue ich mich auf die offiziellen Foren. Da bleiben die WoW Fanboys aussen vor...


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (17. Februar 2009)

warri22 schrieb:


> Bei WAR ist wirklich nix mehr los. Alles tote Hose und überall leere Server.
> 
> Es gibt aber auch noch ein paar Server, die nun etwas mehr Population haben. Diese Server stürzen aber regelmäßig ab und die Spieler sind total frustriert. Dann kündigen diese den Account und kehren den MMOs den Rücken zu oder gehen zu Wow zurück. Die schlechte Qualität hat sehr viel dazu beigetragen, dass WAR chancenlos auf dem MMO-Markt ist.
> 
> ...



Ja stimmt, 300.000 Abonnenten + Russland + Asien sind soooo schlecht, dass es derzeit der 2. Platz im westlichen MMORPG Markt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grotuk (17. Februar 2009)

warri22 schrieb:


> Bei WAR ist wirklich nix mehr los. Alles tote Hose und überall leere Server.
> 
> Es gibt aber auch noch ein paar Server, die nun etwas mehr Population haben. Diese Server stürzen aber regelmäßig ab und die Spieler sind total frustriert. Dann kündigen diese den Account und kehren den MMOs den Rücken zu oder gehen zu Wow zurück. Die schlechte Qualität hat sehr viel dazu beigetragen, dass WAR chancenlos auf dem MMO-Markt ist.
> 
> ...




Hergott troll woanders rum. Kein Schwein glaubt deinen Hahnebüchenen Anschuldigungen die sich dein krankes hirn wahrscheinlich im Fieberwahn ausgedacht hat. Such dir nen Hobby B00N.


----------



## Stancer (17. Februar 2009)

Warri22 hat doch noch niemals WAR gespielt. Isn ganz normaler Troll, der angst um sein geliebtes WoW hat.

Am besten einfach ignorieren.

Ich sehe Trolle sogar als etwas positives. Denn wenn WAR derartige Trolle dazu verleitet solche Flames zu schreiben, scheint das Spiel für diese Leute ja nicht unwichtig zu sein. Jedenfalls wichtig genug, um es als "Gefahr" für ihr WoW oder was auch immer anzusehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D.h. ich mache mir erst Sorgen um WAR, wenns keine Trolle mehr gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (17. Februar 2009)

Warr22 ist AoC Spieler *schweiß von stirn wisch*


----------



## Grotuk (17. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Warr22 ist AoC Spieler *schweiß von stirn wisch*



Nqa das erklärt einiges. offensichtlich muss er die unzulänglichkeiten und das sterben seines heißgeliebten AoC dadurch kompensieren das er die besser laufende Konkurenz, die nebenbei auch noch wesentlich Bugfreier ist und wo die Hersteller nicht durch Lug und Betrug ihre Kudnschaft verschrecken, niedermachen. Armes Warri22


----------



## Jareidos (17. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Warr22 ist AoC Spieler *schweiß von stirn wisch*


Made my Day^^


----------



## Stancer (17. Februar 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Nqa das erklärt einiges. offensichtlich muss er die unzulänglichkeiten und das sterben seines heißgeliebten AoC dadurch kompensieren das er die besser laufende Konkurenz, die nebenbei auch noch wesentlich Bugfreier ist und wo die Hersteller nicht durch Lug und Betrug ihre Kudnschaft verschrecken, niedermachen. Armes Warri22



Sry aber damit stellst du dich auf eine Stufe mit Warr22. Lass ihn doch sein AoC spielen, wenns ihm gefällt. Mir gefällt AoC auch nicht aber deswegen rede ich das Spiel nicht schlecht


----------



## Tiegars (17. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Warr22 ist AoC Spieler *schweiß von stirn wisch*


LOL armes Schwein *g



Stancer schrieb:


> Sry aber damit stellst du dich auf eine Stufe mit Warr22. Lass ihn doch sein AoC spielen, wenns ihm gefällt. Mir gefällt AoC auch nicht aber deswegen rede ich das Spiel nicht schlecht


Naja so unrecht hat er auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hillka (17. Februar 2009)

Huhu

Mann waren das noch Zeiten (EQ1 und UO) als die ganzen Kiddies noch flüssig waren..................................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grotuk (17. Februar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Sry aber damit stellst du dich auf eine Stufe mit Warr22. Lass ihn doch sein AoC spielen, wenns ihm gefällt. Mir gefällt AoC auch nicht aber deswegen rede ich das Spiel nicht schlecht



Ich habe AoC dummerweise zum Start gespielt und jede meiner aussage traf zum Damaligen zeitpunkt 100% zu. Keine Ahnung wie sich da sSpiel mittlerwiele entwickelt hat aber ich jedenfalls hab meine Lehren aus dem Debakel gezogen und werde um Funcom produkte zukünftig einen Bogen machen.

Außerdem sollte das nur nen spiegel für Warri sein damit er mal klar kommt mit seiner Umwelt. Weißt du dne troll mit seinen eigenen Waffen voltrollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (17. Februar 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Nqa das erklärt einiges. offensichtlich muss er die unzulänglichkeiten und das sterben seines heißgeliebten AoC dadurch kompensieren das er die besser laufende Konkurenz, die nebenbei auch noch wesentlich Bugfreier ist und wo die Hersteller nicht durch Lug und Betrug ihre Kudnschaft verschrecken, niedermachen. Armes Warri22



Ein WAR Spieler kann sicherlich nicht über AoC lachen, denn wir haben genau den gleichen Spielerschwund, bei AoC ist es von etwa 800.000 runter auf 200.000-300.000, wir sind auch runter auf 300.000.

Beide Spiele haben nicht die erhoffte Qualität, beide Spiele haben aber ihre Stärken. Kein Grund, eines der Spiele schlecht zu reden. AoC hat z.B eine klar bessere Grafik, innovatives Kampfsystem, ein halbwegs brauchbares Crafting System, Gildenstädte, besseres Handelssystem, einen guten PVE Part, vor allem die ersten 20 Levels sind überragend, außerdem hat es Sprachausgabe.

Keine Ahnung, wie man AoC so niedermachen kann, es ist definitiv ein gutes MMORPG -.-

Es kam halt nur 1 Jahr zu früh raus, allerdings hätte auch Warhammer Online noch 6-9 Monate Entwicklungszeit vertragen können, ein Release direkt mit dem RVR Dungeon wäre viel erfolgreicher gewesen....


----------



## Mikehoof (17. Februar 2009)

> bei AoC ist es von etwa 800.000 runter auf 200.000-300.000,



Sagt wer? :-) Na egal AoC war seinerzeit auch in meiner engeren Wahl aber mein Rechner ließ es nicht zu. Jetzt habe ich den passenden Rechner nur spiele ich jetzt WAR.

Ich halte auch nichts vom schlechtreden eines anderen Spiels nur lassen bestimmte Trolle einem manchmal keine andere Wahl.

Jeder der auf einem der "guten" Server spielt weiß das genug los ist also bleibt ruhig bei solchen Trollversuchen.


----------



## Curentix (17. Februar 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Ein WAR Spieler kann sicherlich nicht über AoC lachen, denn wir haben genau den gleichen Spielerschwund, bei AoC ist es von etwa 800.000 runter auf 200.000-300.000, wir sind auch runter auf 300.000.



Und?! Immer noch eine beachtliche Zahl. Mehr als genug um ein Projetk am leben zu halten, es sei den der Entwickler hat nicht das sagen.

Beide MMORPG's füllen einen Nischenmarkt, von daher wird man keine Millionenstellige Abozahlen sehen.


----------



## Grotuk (17. Februar 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Ein WAR Spieler kann sicherlich nicht über AoC lachen, denn wir haben genau den gleichen Spielerschwund, bei AoC ist es von etwa 800.000 runter auf 200.000-300.000, wir sind auch runter auf 300.000.
> 
> Beide Spiele haben nicht die erhoffte Qualität, beide Spiele haben aber ihre Stärken. Kein Grund, eines der Spiele schlecht zu reden. AoC hat z.B eine klar bessere Grafik, innovatives Kampfsystem, ein halbwegs brauchbares Crafting System, Gildenstädte, besseres Handelssystem, einen guten PVE Part, vor allem die ersten 20 Levels sind überragend, außerdem hat es Sprachausgabe.
> 
> ...




wie gesagt kann ich nur von meinen eigenen Erfahrungen berichten und ich finde der AoC start ist der Schlimmste Start seit Horizon. Es stimmte einfach gar nix da können auch die wenigen Vorzüge des Spiels nicht punkten. Und als währen Bugs fehlender Content und eine konsequent abfallende Qualität des Spiels mit steigendem Lvl nicht genug kommt dazu noch der dreisteste Umgang eines Spieleherstellers mit seinen Kunden dazu. Ich hab erlich gesagt in meine rmittlerwiele über 10 Jährigen MMORPG Geschichte nix dreisteres erlebt als das Rumgelüge und Betrügen von Funcom erlebt. Ich bezweifel übrigens das AoC noch 200k-300k spieler hat denn so beschissen wie die Quali des Games damals war haben 90% der Spieler bereits nach dem Freimonat das Handtuch geschmissen. Ich denke so 80-100k sind realistisch

Und sicher hätte Warhammer noch nen paar Monate mehr entwicklungszeit vertragen aber im Gegensatz zu AoC verlief der Warhammer start echt smooth ich möchte sogar sagen das selbst das Europarelease von WoW nicht ansatzweise so störungsfrei von statten lief wie der Warhammerstart. Und mal erlich MMORPGs könnten immer nen Halbes Jahr mehr entwicklungszeit vertragen aber irgendwann müssen sie live gehen und ich finde Mythic hat den richtigen Zeitpunkt gewählt. Funcom eben nicht. Aber letzlich reifen die Spiele eh über Jahre hinweg und wer mit AoC glücklich ist dem gönn ich das ich jedenfalls bin mit War glücklich (bin definitv kein PvP Fanatiker aber War hat von anfang an gefesselt udn Spass gemaht) und denke mal werde auch noch lange mit War glücklich sein


----------



## Slaargh (17. Februar 2009)

Hillka schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Mann waren das noch Zeiten (EQ1 und UO) als die ganzen Kiddies noch flüssig waren.....................................
> 
> ...



Leider hast Du dich durchgemogelt...


Zum Topic: Wer jetzt wieder einsteigt und neue Chars hochspielen will hat es schwer und ja, in den T1 und T2-Gebieten liegt der Hund begraben. Tote Hose, absolut nichts los. Auch die Low-Szenarien sind tot. Wer ohne Gilde oder Freunde spielt hat es noch viel schwerer und kann sich genauso gut mit einem Taschenrechner Nachts in den Wald setzen, das ist vergleichbar spannend. Im Startgebiet sieht man vereinzelt Leute twinken, ist man aber aus dem ersten Startgebiet wird es einsam. Ab T2 aufwärts wird es dann ein wenig besser. Je näher man an Level 40 rankommt umso mehr ist los. Aber in WAR wirklich von "Endgame" oder "Endcontent" zu reden ist nach wie vor ... naja ein Witz. Berufe: auch ein Witz. Und bevor hier jetzt wieder Leute rumnerven, das ist lediglich MEINE Meinung aus einer objektiven Sichtweise. Es wird sicher auch Leute geben die dieses Spiel nach wie vor in den Himmel loben, alles Negative geschickt ausblenden und alle anderen Spiele verteufeln. Im Endeffekt bleibt dem TE nichts anderes übrig als sich selbst ein Bild zu machen. Aber die Erwartungen sollte man halt nicht zu hoch ansetzen. Wer nach dem Freimonat keine Lust mehr hatte und nun zurück will und denkt das Spiel habe sich um 180° gedreht und alles wäre nun viel besser... der kann nur enttäuscht werden. Die Performance hat sich verbessert. Soviel kann man sagen. Der Chat ist nach wie vor Megatot, auch soviel kann man sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die Spielerzahlen sind erstmal zurückgegangen, was niemanden wundert. Ganz normal nach den ersten Wochen/Monaten. Vielleicht ein wenig zu stark, aber es gibt immernoch genug Spieler. Zumindest in den Stoßzeiten. Abseits davon kann es schonmal recht einsam werden.

Wie gesagt, am besten selber reinschauen und das eigene Gefühl entscheiden lassen. Meine ganz persönliche Meinung zu Warhammer Online (zumindest im aktuellen Zustand) : Gähnend Langweilig und bisher keine Änderung in Sicht.

Schönen Gruß ans buffed.de-Team.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Slaargh


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (17. Februar 2009)

Curentix schrieb:


> Und?! Immer noch eine beachtliche Zahl. Mehr als genug um ein Projetk am leben zu halten, es sei den der Entwickler hat nicht das sagen.
> 
> Beide MMORPG's füllen einen Nischenmarkt, von daher wird man keine Millionenstellige Abozahlen sehen.



Ja das ist es doch, es sind genug, um das Projekt am Leben zu halten. Das gilt für AoC UND WAR. Somit kann ein WAR Spieler sich auch nicht über AoC lustig machen. Mehr wollte ich doch gar nicht sagen.

Derzeit schauen manche WAR Spieler so arrogant runter zu AoC, vergessen aber dabei, dass beide Spiele von den Spielerzahlen her dicht beieinander sind, wobei AoC eben auch schon viele Monate länger auf dem Markt ist.



Grotuk schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel übrigens das AoC noch 200k-300k spieler hat denn so beschissen wie die Quali des Games damals war haben 90% der Spieler bereits nach dem Freimonat das Handtuch geschmissen. Ich denke so 80-100k sind realistisch



Naja wir beide können da nur vermuten, die letzten offiziellen Zahlen waren irgendwas um 400.000, und da war AoC aus dem Gröbsten raus, es würde mich wundern, wenn da dann nochmal 300.000 abgesprungen sind. Zudem sind ja auch noch recht viele AoC Server da, viel zu viele, um nur 80.000 Spieler zu haben, nach den Merges sind die Server ja auch recht gut gefüllt, wie man in den Foren lesen kann.


----------



## Ascían (17. Februar 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Ein WAR Spieler kann sicherlich nicht über AoC lachen, denn wir haben genau den gleichen Spielerschwund, bei AoC ist es von etwa 800.000 runter auf 200.000-300.000, wir sind auch runter auf 300.000.



Mit dem kleinen, aber nicht ganz unwichtigen Unterschied, dass AoC einfach aufgrund der grausam schlechten Qualität Spielermassen verloren hat, während bei WAR das langersehnte WoW-AddOn kurze Zeit später released wurde und für Abwanderung gesorgt hat.


----------



## Lari (17. Februar 2009)

Gewiss keine 500.000 Spieler...


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (17. Februar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Mit dem kleinen, aber nicht ganz unwichtigen Unterschied, dass AoC einfach aufgrund der grausam schlechten Qualität Spielermassen verloren hat, während bei WAR das langersehnte WoW-AddOn kurze Zeit später released wurde und für Abwanderung gesorgt hat.



Ach und die WAR Qualität ist überragend oder was? ^^

Schlimm die Fanbrillen von manchen Leuten, wo bekommt man die? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doggystyle (17. Februar 2009)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Zum Topic: Wer jetzt wieder einsteigt und neue Chars hochspielen will hat es schwer und ja, in den T1 und T2-Gebieten liegt der Hund begraben. Tote Hose, absolut nichts los. Auch die Low-Szenarien sind tot. Wer ohne Gilde oder Freunde spielt hat es noch viel schwerer und kann sich genauso gut mit einem Taschenrechner Nachts in den Wald setzen, das ist vergleichbar spannend. Im Startgebiet sieht man vereinzelt Leute twinken, ist man aber aus dem ersten Startgebiet wird es einsam.



Sorry, aber das ist totaler Käse. Ich kann schon gar nicht mehr zählen wie oft ich Nordenwacht gespielt hab. Ja ich twinke einfach gern, weil ich Nordenwacht liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



T1 Szenarien sind keineswegs tot
T1 Startgebiete sind im Vergleich zu den höheren Gebieten natürlich etwas leerer - wo sollen die Massen auch her kommen... ABER es ist immernoch genug los und man trifft häufig auf andere Spieler.

Noch kurz zu einem Punkt weiter unten in deinem Text: du meinst sicher deine subjektive Meinung? Objektiv ist sie keineswegs...

Aber in einem Punkt hast du recht: mit einer netten Gilde ist alles schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur, in welchem MMO ist das denn anders?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (17. Februar 2009)

könnt ihr diesen quatsch thread mal schließen ?!?!?!

in war is ein haufen los versteh nich was der blödsinn soll -.-

klar gibts in wow 12 millionen spiele wobei davon wohl jeder 5. ein china farmer und jeder 8 ein bot is jetzt könnter nochma nachrechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



egal darauf kommts jetzt nich an...

jemand der sagt  in war wären alle server down hat doch null ahnung und lebt hinterm mond du lebst doch hinterm mond junge und bist nur froh wenn du um dich rum ein paar bots hast -.-

fakt ist warhammer online hat mittlere server und leere server 

allerdings solltet ihr mal das verhältnis sehen schaut mal serverstatistik nach

wenn bei wow ein server mit knapp 15.000 spielern gefüllt ist ist er voll...
bei warhammer online ist z.b ehrengard mit fast 15.000 spielern nur mittel der unterschied ist das die bemessung anderst ist ohne jetzt vertuschen zu wollen das wow ein haufen mehr player hat

meine aussage is daher es gibt bei warhammer server die bei wow als voll eingestuft werden sind bei warhammer aber nur mittel!

fakto is bei war n haufen los aber dummschwätzer wie du bleiben sowieos besser weg von uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (17. Februar 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> wenn bei wow ein server mit knapp 15.000 spielern gefüllt ist ist er voll...
> bei warhammer online ist z.b ehrengard mit fast 15.000 spielern nur mittel der unterschied ist das die bemessung anderst ist ohne jetzt vertuschen zu wollen das wow ein haufen mehr player hat
> 
> meine aussage is daher es gibt bei warhammer server die bei wow als voll eingestuft werden sind bei warhammer aber nur mittel!


Darf ich deine Blase zum platzen bringen? 15.000 spieler gibt es insgesamt auf dem Server, Twinks, Mains, eben auch nicht eingeloggte Charaktere. Wieviele Charaktere wirklich gerade online sind, kann dir keiner sagen, aber es sind wesentlich weniger als 15.000


> fakto is bei war n haufen los aber dummschwätzer wie du bleiben sowieos besser weg von uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso? Du bist doch auch schon da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst gerne die Zahlen mit einer Quelle versehen, und dann zeige ich dir ein Beispiel. Du dürftest relativ schnell sehen, dass nichtmal ein Drittel der von dir angegebenen Spielerzahl gleichzeitig spielen kann.


----------



## MHGCFR (17. Februar 2009)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Leider hast Du dich durchgemogelt...
> 
> 
> Zum Topic: Wer jetzt wieder einsteigt und neue Chars hochspielen will hat es schwer und ja, in den T1 und T2-Gebieten liegt der Hund begraben. Tote Hose, absolut nichts los. Auch die Low-Szenarien sind tot. Wer ohne Gilde oder Freunde spielt hat es noch viel schwerer und kann sich genauso gut mit einem Taschenrechner Nachts in den Wald setzen, das ist vergleichbar spannend. Im Startgebiet sieht man vereinzelt Leute twinken, ist man aber aus dem ersten Startgebiet wird es einsam. Ab T2 aufwärts wird es dann ein wenig besser. Je näher man an Level 40 rankommt umso mehr ist los. Aber in WAR wirklich von "Endgame" oder "Endcontent" zu reden ist nach wie vor ... naja ein Witz. Berufe: auch ein Witz. Und bevor hier jetzt wieder Leute rumnerven, das ist lediglich MEINE Meinung aus einer objektiven Sichtweise. Es wird sicher auch Leute geben die dieses Spiel nach wie vor in den Himmel loben, alles Negative geschickt ausblenden und alle anderen Spiele verteufeln. Im Endeffekt bleibt dem TE nichts anderes übrig als sich selbst ein Bild zu machen. Aber die Erwartungen sollte man halt nicht zu hoch ansetzen. Wer nach dem Freimonat keine Lust mehr hatte und nun zurück will und denkt das Spiel habe sich um 180° gedreht und alles wäre nun viel besser... der kann nur enttäuscht werden. Die Performance hat sich verbessert. Soviel kann man sagen. Der Chat ist nach wie vor Megatot, auch soviel kann man sagen
> ...


Ich empfehle dir mal auf einen einigermaßen vollen Server zu twinken, da kannst du sogar im T1 oRvR machen. Jedenfalls kann ich nicht verstehen, warum WAR kein End-Content haben sollte. Der End-Content ist das PvP, die Festungseroberungen, die Rufränge - was willste noch? Oder beklagste dich bei einem Multi-Player-Shooter auch über fehlendes "End-Content"?


----------



## doggystyle (17. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Gewiss keine 500.000 Spieler...



Hm, mit Releasetag des WoW-Addons waren ca. 2/3 der Leute weg. Also warum nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einige davon sind inzwischen aber wieder da und es werden immer mehr...


----------



## Patso (17. Februar 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Ach und die WAR Qualität ist überragend oder was? ^^
> 
> Schlimm die Fanbrillen von manchen Leuten, wo bekommt man die?
> 
> ...




also ich find WAR toll s läuft zwar nich auf jedem drecksrechner wie WoW
hatt nicht die Grafik von AoC
und wird gnadenlos von leuten runter gemacht die keine Ahnung von guten spielen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( und wen seh ahnung von guten spielen haben sinds blöde A...  nur weil einem das spiel nich gefällt muss man nich überall hinschreiben aaah nur 300 000 spieler WAR stirbt mimimi WoW is besser lalala ) ( na gut ich gebs zu n paar leute gibts doch noch die nich hirnlos flamen und denen das spiel nich gefällt die gehen zwar in der Masse von Trollen unter aber naja ...)

die Fanbrillen ? versuchs mal bei http://www.fielmann.de/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und weil ich grad lese das die Endgameinhalte von WAR n witz sein sollen.. man muss ja noch  Festungen einnehmen um in die hauptstadt zu kommen (was aber auch severseitig verhindert wird ) sonst sieht man auch nix vom ENDGAME jaa blöd das das meiste was man bis jetz sehen durfte nur n kleiner teil von dem WAR was da sein soll zum beispiel is der Imperator noch NIE ( also mir wär kein erfolgreicher Angriff auf den drecksack bekannt ) gefallen und die erfolgreichen Hauptstadtraids ( sind ja auch noch nich so viele ) haben auch noch nich alles gesehen nehm ich mal an außerdem gibts noch n paar innis ( is aber auch kein PVE spiel ) und im Juni soll das erste KOSTENLOSE ( glaub ich )(richtige)  Inhaltsupdate kommen 
das crafting... das is wirklich nich so s wahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (17. Februar 2009)

@ lod lari

1. is mir das klar hab ja nie behauptet es wären 15.000 aktive und immer online..

2. seh ich an deiner signatur du bist wowler also spiel schön wow quitsche bund und lass uns in ruhe okay -.-

in war gibt es krieg das ist nichts für schwule elfen wie aus wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azddel (17. Februar 2009)

Dass die T1 und T2 Gebiete tot wären, kann ich nicht annähernd bestätigen, zumindest nicht, was Carroburg angeht. Ich habe vor zwei Wochen wieder neu angefangen, bin jetzt mitten im T2 und habe eigentlich zu 80% in oRvR und Szenarien gelevelt. Mein Ruffrang staut sich auch immer schon, weil ich mit dem normalen Levelanstieg nicht hinterher komme...
Gerade eben (von 13-15 Uhr) z.B. versucht mit einem 3/4 Kriegstrupp diverse Keeps einzunehmen, aber überall, wo wir hinkamen, lungerte die Zerstörung bereits zahlreich rum und hat uns nicht so richtig rangelassen... Und nun, als ich gehen musste, weil die Arbeit ruft, traf Verstärkung ein in Form eines kompletten Kriegstrupps. Ganz schön was los also...


----------



## Slaargh (17. Februar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Mit dem kleinen, aber nicht ganz unwichtigen Unterschied, dass AoC einfach aufgrund der grausam schlechten Qualität Spielermassen verloren hat, während bei WAR das langersehnte WoW-AddOn kurze Zeit später released wurde und für Abwanderung gesorgt hat.



Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Sicher hat Wotlk viele zu WoW zurückgeholt, aber das WAR viele durch mangelnde Inhalte und langweiliges PvP vergrault hat war wohl eher der Grund. Wäre WAR das geworden was viele erwartet haben hätte der Lichking viel weniger zulauf gehabt. Viele beschweren sich darüber das zum Beispiel noch einige Hauptstädte in WAR fehlen ect. Ich denke eher das Mythic das Spielkonzept noch immer nicht zu 100% festgelegt hat. PvP oder PvE? Mehr PvP? Oder auf lange Sicht doch mehr PvE? Itemlastig? Doch nicht Itemlastig? Momentan ist es eher der Fall das in näherer Zukunft PvE-Content nachgeschoben wird. Dungeons. In denen man sich Items farmen darf. Aha? Das Konzept das die Jungs da verfolgen geht jedenfalls am Endbenutzer vorbei. Natürlich nicht an allen, aber die gewünschten Spielerzahlen wurden nicht werreicht. Die angestrebten Verkaufszahlen schon. Es sind ja genug auf den Hype reingefallen. So-und-soviele Exemplare wurden an den Mann/die Frau gebracht, Kohle ist verbucht, nach dem ersten Monat soundsoviele Abo's an den Mann gebracht... Thema erledigt. Es wird oft gefragt wie die Zukunft von WAR aussieht. So richtig klare Aussagen dazu habe ich persönlich bisher nicht gehört. Ich bin der Ansicht das WAR so bleiben wird wie es ist. Schlecht durchdachtes RvR (das momentan IN EUROPA nichtmal richtig funktioniert), langweilige Szenarien, unbrauchbare, langweilig zu benutzende Berufe, schwacher PvE-Content ect. Wenn an WAR nichts grundlegend geändert wird steht die Zukunft fest, das Klassenziel hat Mythic, wie auch damals mit DaoC in meinen Augen nicht erreicht-


----------



## Slaargh (17. Februar 2009)

Azddel schrieb:


> Dass die T1 und T2 Gebiete tot wären, kann ich nicht annähernd bestätigen, zumindest nicht, was Carroburg angeht. Ich habe vor zwei Wochen wieder neu angefangen, bin jetzt mitten im T2 und habe eigentlich zu 80% in oRvR und Szenarien gelevelt. Mein Ruffrang staut sich auch immer schon, weil ich mit dem normalen Levelanstieg nicht hinterher komme...
> Gerade eben (von 13-15 Uhr) z.B. versucht mit einem 3/4 Kriegstrupp diverse Keeps einzunehmen, aber überall, wo wir hinkamen, lungerte die Zerstörung bereits zahlreich rum und hat uns nicht so richtig rangelassen... Und nun, als ich gehen musste, weil die Arbeit ruft, traf Verstärkung ein in Form eines kompletten Kriegstrupps. Ganz schön was los also...



Das ist aber nicht die Regel. Und das wirst du nicht betreiten können.


----------



## Pymonte (17. Februar 2009)

Ist das Thema nicht eh geklärt? Alles andere ist doch Ralle, es kommen eh nur wieder die "BAAAH WAR hadddd ja nuah 300k Spiläh!" Und dann die "Boaaah, aba äs wernd immah mähh, aussadm wahs ja klaa, maan!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja es ist übertrieben, aber es ist einfach nur Diskussion auf Kindergartenniveau, ohne Argumente und mit unbelegten Vermutungen. Über WARs Zuwachs oder Untergang kann man erst ab den nächsten Abozahlen-Veröffentlichungen reden. Bis dahin ist die 300k erst mal nur ne schöne, ausreichende Zahl - die Anzahl der Abonements - mehr nicht; man sieht in ihr weder Rückgang noch Zuwachs, da es keine Vergleichswerte gibt (und nein, Verkaufszahlen usw sind keine Vergleichswerte, da sie sich auf ander Parameter beziehen).


----------



## Azddel (17. Februar 2009)

Wie ich schon sagte, zu 80% hab eich durch oRvR un dSzenarien gelevelt, wenn das also nicht die Regel ist...


----------



## doggystyle (17. Februar 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> in war gibt es krieg das ist nichts für schwule elfen wie aus wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So wirklich hetero sehen unsere aber auch nicht aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem: immer höflich bleiben, auch wenn das WAR-gebashe der immer gleichen Leute nervt wie sau.


----------



## Pymonte (17. Februar 2009)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht die Regel. Und das wirst du nicht betreiten können.



Doch kann er, ich spiele Twinks auf Averland, Huss, Carroburg und Middenland, sowie meinen Main auf Hergig. und ich kann dir sagen, es geht derzeit überall sehr schnell ein Szenario auf bzw es geht etwas im oRvR ab (im T1 manchmal noch planlos aber naja^^). AUf den vollen Server ist das derzeit Gang und Gebe. Wer auf Server Leichen geht ist selbst Schuld.


----------



## Grotuk (17. Februar 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> So wirklich hetero sehen unsere aber auch nicht aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die doofen Ordnungselfen vieleicht aber so ne Knackige Hexenkriegerin in Strapsen und BH ist schon was fürs Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (17. Februar 2009)

ja diese hexenkriegerinen haben schon was... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die ordnungselfen sehen wirklich bischen doof aus... vorallem das mount ^^go barbiepferd reite wie der wind und soo

und wer das "pvp" und die szenarien langweillig findet is sowiso im falschen spiel oder findet keine gegner ( was ja leider viel zu oft vor kommt kreisraiden und so... hab mir ja schon oft gedacht : "bleibt gefälligst hier ihr feigen itemgeilen... und so weiter")


----------



## Raaandy (17. Februar 2009)

ich hab selbst 3 jahre wow gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit bc hab ich mir gleichn elf gemacht /witze da kam der spruch ich könnt jetzt einen harten gebrauchen...

man kann das interpretieren wie man will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sie sind halt komisch ^^ mehr sag ich dazu nimma^^


----------



## Grotuk (17. Februar 2009)

Patso schrieb:


> ja diese hexenkriegerinen haben schon was...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja das macht es halt umso leichter sie zu metzeln. Von wegen dem gewissen und so. Als ordnungsspieler hätte ich shcon meine Problem an ner Dunkelelfin hand an zu legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MHGCFR (17. Februar 2009)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Ich bin der Ansicht das WAR so bleiben wird wie es ist. Schlecht durchdachtes RvR (das momentan IN EUROPA nichtmal richtig funktioniert), langweilige Szenarien, unbrauchbare, langweilig zu benutzende Berufe, schwacher PvE-Content ect. Wenn an WAR nichts grundlegend geändert wird steht die Zukunft fest, das Klassenziel hat Mythic, wie auch damals mit DaoC in meinen Augen nicht erreicht-


WAR ist ein PvP-Spiel und soll es meiner Meinung nach auch bleiben. Mit PVE kann man mich jagen, war bisher nur zwei Mal in einer Instanz (einmal bei WAR und bei HdRO) und werde auch versuchen, dem in Zukunft aus dem Weg zu gehen. Für mich hat es keinen Reiz, wenn man sich gemütlich vor einem Gegner aufstellen kann und nach dem "Pull" genau weiß, wie er sich verhalten wird. Im RvR hängt vieles vom Zufall ab, gerade wenn man nicht nur mit 2+ Kriegstrupps unterwegs ist. Man weiß nie, wer noch um die Ecke kommt und wie die Gegner zusammen spielen. Das macht für mich den Reiz des PvP aus und das gelingt WAR meines Erachtens sehr gut. 

Aber mich würde interessieren, warum das RvR schlecht durchdacht sein und nicht richtig funkionieren soll?


----------



## Zukurio (17. Februar 2009)

Ich würde dir helgart empfehlen! Da ist ab T2 immer was los(egal ob order oder destro) Es ist relativ ausgeglichen!
Ich spiele da Order und bin sher zufrieden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
  ja dafür  ist im T3 TOTehose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (17. Februar 2009)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Sicher hat Wotlk viele zu WoW zurückgeholt, aber das WAR viele durch mangelnde Inhalte und langweiliges PvP vergrault hat war wohl eher der Grund. Wäre WAR das geworden was viele erwartet haben hätte der Lichking viel weniger zulauf gehabt.




WAR ist ziemlich genau so wie ich es mir erwartet hab - mich würde mal interessieren was sich andere davon erwartet haben, da man sowas öfter liest.




Slaargh schrieb:


> Viele beschweren sich darüber das zum Beispiel noch einige Hauptstädte in WAR fehlen ect.



Ehm - nö. Am meisten beschweren sich über die fehlenden Hauptstädte jene Spieler, die schon lange nicht mehr spielen/nie gespielt haben, da ja jetzt bald alle fehlenden Klassen im Spiel sind ist das auch der einzige Punkt auf dem man gut rumhacken kann.



Slaargh schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das Mythic das Spielkonzept noch immer nicht zu 100% festgelegt hat. PvP oder PvE? Mehr PvP? Oder auf lange Sicht doch mehr PvE? Itemlastig? Doch nicht Itemlastig? Momentan ist es eher der Fall das in näherer Zukunft PvE-Content nachgeschoben wird. Dungeons. In denen man sich Items farmen darf.



100% signed. Das verwirrt mich auch und ich finde da sollte Mythic klarere Profile bilden. Allein dieses "Ich will aber PvE machen! -Es ist ein PvP-Spiel. -Will aber auch PvE!" in vielen Foren nervt. Auch die sehr große Bedeutung der Items ist anders als angekündigt, und die Realm-Balance ist eine Katastrophe bei 70% Destruction-Spielern in Warhammer.



Slaargh schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht an allen, aber die gewünschten Spielerzahlen wurden nicht werreicht. Die angestrebten Verkaufszahlen schon. Es sind ja genug auf den Hype reingefallen. So-und-soviele Exemplare wurden an den Mann/die Frau gebracht, Kohle ist verbucht, nach dem ersten Monat soundsoviele Abo's an den Mann gebracht... Thema erledigt.



Hättest du deinen Orc weiter gespielt wäre das alles nicht so gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Späßle, es gab durchaus einen Hype, aber auch hier stellt sich wieder die Frage: Was haben die Leute erwartet? WoW reloaded? Alles größer, schöner, bunter, besser, härter, schneller, einfacher, schwerer, interessanter, kurzweiliger, motivierender, zeitsparender, zeitfordernder? Kein Wunder dass sie enttäuscht wurden. WAR macht dem Großteil der verbliebenen 300.000 Spieler ( 2t bester Wert eines westlichen MMORPGs nach WoW imho) durchaus noch Spaß, weil es eventuell genau das ist was sie sich erwartet haben. Der Großteil der Enttäuschten ist von WAR enttäuscht zurück zum Lootking gegangen, um dort wieder enttäuscht zu werden und baut sich grade völlig irre Vorstellungen über AION und Co. auf, nur um dort wieder enttäuscht zu werden. 



Slaargh schrieb:


> Es wird oft gefragt wie die Zukunft von WAR aussieht. So richtig klare Aussagen dazu habe ich persönlich bisher nicht gehört.



Schon Nostradamus hat sich damit schwer getan.



Slaargh schrieb:


> Ich bin der Ansicht das WAR so bleiben wird wie es ist. Schlecht durchdachtes RvR (das momentan IN EUROPA nichtmal richtig funktioniert), langweilige Szenarien, unbrauchbare, langweilig zu benutzende Berufe, schwacher PvE-Content ect.



 Aber, aber, aber...jetzt kommt wieder der frust zu sehr durch lieber Slaargh - dän musstä bessa unta Kontrollä hab'n, sonst tut jeda dänkän du übatreibst. Da kann ich nix von untaschreib'n tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (17. Februar 2009)

hmm naja bei helmgart hab ich halt bemerkt das man manchmal sehr lang den gegner sucht und die dann auf einmal 3 gruppen mehr sidn ( im t2 ) find ich habs gestern wieder gemerkt das die leute was open rvr angeht sehr faul sind und lieber im pve gammeln DIE FEIGEN SCHWEINE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( kann man das bitte so stehen lassen würds gerne mal allen diesen pve futzis sagen das sie das spielziel vollkommen verfehlen und nur lvl + itemgeil sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

itemgeilheit das is wieder so n thema...
scheiß items einheitsrüstung für allle !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (17. Februar 2009)

Patso schrieb:


> hmm naja bei helmgart hab ich halt bemerkt das man manchmal sehr lang den gegner sucht und die dann auf einmal 3 gruppen mehr sidn ( im t2 ) find ich habs gestern wieder gemerkt das die leute was open rvr angeht sehr faul sind und lieber im pve gammeln DIE FEIGEN SCHWEINE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ist deiner Meinung nach alles außer RvR in WAR Inhalt, der "das Ziel verfehlt"? Gut, dass du das festmachen kannst. Ich find 2x in der Woche Instanzenruns ganz nett als Abwechslung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (17. Februar 2009)

> Ich bin der Ansicht das WAR so bleiben wird wie es ist. Schlecht durchdachtes RvR (das momentan IN EUROPA nichtmal richtig funktioniert), langweilige Szenarien, unbrauchbare, langweilig zu benutzende Berufe, schwacher PvE-Content ect.



Möp, alles falsch, man schaue sich nur mal die Patchnotes der kommenden MONATE an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (17. Februar 2009)

Patso schrieb:


> und weil ich grad lese das die Endgameinhalte von WAR n witz sein sollen.. man muss ja noch  Festungen einnehmen um in die hauptstadt zu kommen (was aber auch severseitig verhindert wird ) sonst sieht man auch nix vom ENDGAME jaa blöd das das meiste was man bis jetz sehen durfte nur n kleiner teil von dem WAR was da sein soll zum beispiel is der Imperator noch NIE ( also mir wär kein erfolgreicher Angriff auf den drecksack bekannt ) gefallen und die erfolgreichen Hauptstadtraids ( sind ja auch noch nich so viele ) haben auch noch nich alles gesehen nehm ich mal an außerdem gibts noch n paar innis ( is aber auch kein PVE spiel ) und im Juni soll das erste KOSTENLOSE ( glaub ich )(richtige)  Inhaltsupdate kommen
> das crafting... das is wirklich nich so s wahre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Erwarte nicht zu viel von den Hauptstadtraids...

- Es gibt während des Hauptstadtraids ein Szenario mit ~40v40
- Es gibt 2 PQs in der Hauptstadt, die alle für Invasoren Set-Items farmen, und danach den Königsfight. 

Damit versuchst du die Zone zu locken wie die anderen T4 Gebiete, ist das geschafft, gibts den Königsfight und naja, dann kann man in der Stadt wohl noch ein wenig plündern, wie das aussieht, weil wohl keiner :>

Das ist jetzt nicht das, was den Endgamecontent von WAR rettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (17. Februar 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Erwarte nicht zu viel von den Hauptstadtraids...
> 
> - Es gibt während des Hauptstadtraids ein Szenario mit ~40v40
> - Es gibt 2 PQs in der Hauptstadt, die alle für Invasoren Set-Items farmen, und danach den Königsfight.
> ...



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


Da ich bereits die Freude hatte an mehreren Hauptstadtraids dabei zu sein, kann ich dich aufklären was nach der PQ-Phase passiert: Es erscheint nicht wie "Genie in a bottle" der gegnerische König, sondern - oh Wunder - es wird sich weiter gewehrt. Hat man nach Beenden der PQ-Phase die Hauptstadt erfolgreich gelockt, werden Instanzen freigeschaltet, ähnlich Warptunnel, Krypta, Enklave usw, nur mit den gegnerischen Helden als Bossgegner - so dürfen die Destros unter anderem gegen den Uber-Feuermageboss antreten in der Feuerzaubererakademie, es wartet dann der Hochinquisitor im Sigmartempel usw. - diese besonderen Helden erfordern höchstes Können zusammen mit bestem Equip, sie geben dafür natürlich auch was ab, denn sie droppen das Kriegsherren-Set (RR65+), welches man braucht um nach Besiegen aller Unterhelden dem König gegenüber zu treten, ohne dass er mit einem kleinen Nieser den Schlachtzug vernichtet.


----------



## Stancer (17. Februar 2009)

Schonmal irgend nen MMO gesehen, was sich in seiner Spielweise nicht verändert hat ?

Das Release Daoc war ein völlig anderes als das heutige.
Sogar classic WoW war völlig anders als Lichking.

Nur WAR wird natürlich die Ausnahme bleiben und sich nicht verändern. Alles bleibt gleich.....träumt weiter.....allein die 1.2 Patchnotizen bringen deutliche Änderungen mit sich.


----------



## Patso (17. Februar 2009)

naja fänds halt toll wen die spieler mehr open rvr machen würden vorallem im low lvl bereich ( ich alter Twink0r bin da bischen unterfordert ^^)
hab gestern schon wieder sowas gelsen wie "ich muss lvl geh jetzt questen cya " ( beim Burgenraid im t2 ) und sowas kotzt mich an ab und zu mal ne instanz is ja nett aber eigentlich sollte man 75 % seiner spielzeit aufm schlachtfeld stehen und die andere Fraktion kloppen ( und dafür is das crafting auch gut genug is zwar kein bischen anspruchsvoll aber so n dreck WoW farme 400 erz zahle 900 gold und suche 5 spieler für URwasauchimmer will ja auch keiner stimmt oder hab ich rech t? ) 

außerdem kotzts mich an das jeder diese "dmgroxxORklassen" spielen will und keine heiler / tanks da sind ( auf jeden fall kommts mir oft so vor )

naja ich geh weiter n Erzi hochspielen ^^ ( man sind die elfenmount häßlich "reite wie der wind Barbiepferd " wuhahaha xD )


----------



## Lari (17. Februar 2009)

Patso schrieb:


> ( und dafür is das crafting auch gut genug is zwar kein bischen anspruchsvoll aber so n dreck WoW farme 400 erz zahle 900 gold und suche 5 spieler für URwasauchimmer will ja auch keiner stimmt oder hab ich rech t? )


Und irgendwann lernen wir dann auch mal, über den WoW-Tellerrand hinauszublicken, und was sehen wir da? Ein fantastisches Vanguard-Crafting System.
Ist es eigentlich toll ständig WoW zu "dissen"? Nur um euch vom "Pöbel" abzuheben?


----------



## Long_Wolf (17. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und irgendwann lernen wir dann auch mal, über den WoW-Tellerrand hinauszublicken, und was sehen wir da? Ein fantastisches Vanguard-Crafting System.
> Ist es eigentlich toll ständig WoW zu "dissen"? Nur um euch vom "Pöbel" abzuheben?


Komisch, wenn *DU* WoW als Vergleich heranziehst ist das so weil WoW unglaublich bekannt und der Genrekönig ist und es deshalb danach schreit zum Vergleich herangezogen zu werden. Wenn andere das tun ist das "dissen" ?


----------



## Lari (17. Februar 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Komisch, wenn *DU* WoW als Vergleich heranziehst ist das so weil WoW unglaublich bekannt und der Genrekönig ist und es deshalb danach schreit zum Vergleich herangezogen zu werden. Wenn andere das tun ist das "dissen" ?


Deine Aufgabe, die dich ein wenig beschäftigen sollte:
Such den Post im WAR Forum von mir, in dem ich beginne, WAR mit WoW zu vergleichen. Es zählen keine Posts, die einen WAR vs. WoW Vergleich in einem anderen Post eines WAR-Spielers als Grundlage haben. Viel Spaß...
Edit: siehe unten. Um OffTopic zu vermeiden Ignore erweitert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> aber so n dreck WoW farme 400 erz zahle 900 gold und suche 5 spieler für URwasauchimmer


Und ja, sowas nenn ich persönlich keinen Vergleich. Weiß nicht, was du darin siehst.


----------



## Pymonte (17. Februar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1476757

no comment


----------



## Long_Wolf (17. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und ja, sowas nenn ich persönlich keinen Vergleich. Weiß nicht, was du darin siehst.


Es wird erwähnt das man in WAR im Gegensatz zu WoW für das Handwerk nicht stundenlang farmen muss. Gut das hätte man anders/besser formulieren können, aber jeder artikuliert sich nach seinen verbalen Fähigkeiten.

P.S. 
Da du dich ausschliesslich in War vs WoW (oder andersherum) Threads als Troll betätigst werde ich mir die Mühe sparen in deinen Posts herumzuwühlen.


----------



## DerTingel (17. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Deine Aufgabe, die dich ein wenig beschäftigen sollte:
> Such den Post im WAR Forum von mir, in dem ich beginne, WAR mit WoW zu vergleichen. Es zählen keine Posts, die einen WAR vs. WoW Vergleich in einem anderen Post eines WAR-Spielers als Grundlage haben. Viel Spaß...
> 
> 
> Und ja, sowas nenn ich persönlich keinen Vergleich. Weiß nicht, was du darin siehst.



gibts einen post, in dem du das nicht machst? 
jedenfalls hat jeder unterschiedliche ansichten zu einem guten crafting system. ich finde das system ind WAR sehr gelungen, da ich nicht wochenlang mats farmen muss um voran zu kommen. es ist halt so ausgelegt, dass auch n casual seine berufe auf 200 bekommt. einigen gefällt das, andere hätten lieber mehr gegrinde...
dein fehler ist nur immer und immer wieder, dass du deine meinung als einzig wahre meinung verkaufen willst. diskutieren ist nicht möglich. alle anderen ansichten sind prinzipiell falsch. 
und da dir sicherlich wieder nichts zu meinem post einfällt, kommt gleich wieder irgend n sinnloser flame. spar ihn dir bitte. 
mfg


----------



## Hillka (18. Februar 2009)

Hi
Man kann auf allen Servern Spass haben..............................aber wenn ich mich an jeglicher Kleinigkeit hochziehe dann sicher nicht.


----------



## Tiegars (18. Februar 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Ein WAR Spieler kann sicherlich nicht über AoC lachen, denn wir haben genau den gleichen Spielerschwund, bei AoC ist es von etwa 800.000 runter auf 200.000-300.000, wir sind auch runter auf 300.000.


Sag mal woher hast du die Zahlen? Da muss ich echt lachen wen ich sowas lese. Es wurden Zahlen geschätzt von ca.80'000 Spieler als es AOC sehr sehr schlecht ging. Jetzt hat es sicherlich zugenommen und es wird auf ca. 150'000 geschätzt. Schau mal die Serveranzahl bei AOC seit dem Zusammenlegung. Also WAR hat definitiv mehr Abos als AOC. Wengistens publiziieren sie Zahlen nicht so wie FC.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (18. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und irgendwann lernen wir dann auch mal, über den WoW-Tellerrand hinauszublicken, und was sehen wir da? Ein fantastisches Vanguard-Crafting System.
> Ist es eigentlich toll ständig WoW zu "dissen"? Nur um euch vom "Pöbel" abzuheben?



Das Vanguard Crafting System ist göttlich.

Gebt mir ein Warhammer Online mit dem Vanguard Crafting / Handelspart, und ich würde direkt ein Jahresabo abschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tiegars schrieb:


> Also WAR hat definitiv mehr Abos als AOC. Wengistens publiziieren sie Zahlen nicht so wie FC.




Neuer Content kommt erst im Mai / Juni. Die neuen Klassen werden für die wenigsten Leute interessant sein, da man ja etwas mit seinem Mainchar machen möchte. AoC ist schon einige Monate länger auf dem Markt, keiner weiß, wie die WAR Abozahlen in paar Monaten aussehen. Hoffen wir das Beste. AoC hat seine schwierige Zeit hinter sich, wir sind noch mittendrin, da das Open RVR nach wie vor schlecht designed ist, und der PVE Content nicht ausreichend vorhanden ist. Von der Performance ganz zu schweigen.

Nach wie vor bleib ich aber bei meiner These, dass man als WAR Spieler nicht über AoC lachen kann, klar wir haben etwa 100.000 Spieler mehr, vllt. sogar 150.000 Spieler mehr, doch die Frage ist, wie lange noch?



Ascían schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
> 
> 
> Da ich bereits die Freude hatte an mehreren Hauptstadtraids dabei zu sein, kann ich dich aufklären was nach der PQ-Phase passiert: Es erscheint nicht wie "Genie in a bottle" der gegnerische König, sondern - oh Wunder - es wird sich weiter gewehrt. Hat man nach Beenden der PQ-Phase die Hauptstadt erfolgreich gelockt, werden Instanzen freigeschaltet, ähnlich Warptunnel, Krypta, Enklave usw, nur mit den gegnerischen Helden als Bossgegner - so dürfen die Destros unter anderem gegen den Uber-Feuermageboss antreten in der Feuerzaubererakademie, es wartet dann der Hochinquisitor im Sigmartempel usw. - diese besonderen Helden erfordern höchstes Können zusammen mit bestem Equip, sie geben dafür natürlich auch was ab, denn sie droppen das Kriegsherren-Set (RR65+), welches man braucht um nach Besiegen aller Unterhelden dem König gegenüber zu treten, ohne dass er mit einem kleinen Nieser den Schlachtzug vernichtet.



Und die 3 Instanzen die ich dann in meiner Aufzählung nicht erwähnt habe retten den Endgame-Content? Ich hoffe du machst Witze. Ansonsten muss ich ernsthaft an deiner Intelligenz zweifeln.

Ich persönlich hab mir mehr "offene Gefechte" in einem Hauptstadtraid erhofft, genau genommen ist es einfach nur eine Aneinanderreihung von Szenarien, was ich nicht sehr prickelnd finde. Wieso gibts da nicht am Ende eine Riesenschlacht mit 200v200? In der Stadt hab ich richtiges Chaos erwartet bei einem Hauptstadtraid, stattdessen wird alles instanziert. Naja, was will man auch erwarten von einem westlichen MMORPG -.-

Im Open RVR ist quasi der Festungsraid der Höhepunkt, die wirklich guten Sachen bekommt man weiterhin im PVE...

- Dunkeltrostset in Lost Vale
- Bestes Set beim König
- Selbst das Set davor dann jetzt scheinbar im PVE
- Invasoren Set durch PQ Farming, da man derzeit einige Instanzen finden kann wo es keine Gegner gibt, und man stundenlang die PQ dort farmen kann für Invasoren Items

Großartig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

